# Ruger Stainless Over/Under



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

*Ruger Stainless Over/Under*

Does anyone know of anyone who:

1.) Bought one of these?????

2.) Actually hunted with one????

3.) Hunted with one in a duck/goose hunting situation???

:sniper:


----------

